# PETA supporter gets it good!



## 460461whatever (Jan 22, 2005)

*That was great!*

But, I'm surprised that VH1 would do that to those kind of people.


----------



## KYShooter (Jun 23, 2004)

Thats been on here before, hillarious.


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

Yes, it has been in here before, but, its worthy of being posted again, and again  :banana:


----------



## hs6181 (Dec 14, 2003)

lmao


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

I have not seen that before but I daresay that is close to the absolute funniest thing I have seenon the net in a long time!

Going to go watch it again. The terror on that guys face was priceless.


----------



## ChariotDriver (Dec 7, 2004)

460461whatever said:


> But, I'm surprised that VH1 would do that to those kind of people.



That is originally from a show called "Scare Tactics" from the Sci-Fi Channel.

I had that one Tivoed to show to all my friends. It is my all time favorite.


----------



## bowtech_babe (Jun 7, 2002)

OH I HAD TO SEE THAT 3 TIMES  

That drama queen :drama: can scream better than I can!

That was flippin' hilarious :thumbs_up 

Goes to show how dumb these PETA people can really be  

Samantha


----------



## Stroud Creek (Jan 13, 2004)

OMG that is the 1st time I have seen that ROFLMAO


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

He ran and screamed like a chick ...that is funny right there ...


----------



## hca1290 (Jul 17, 2005)

that was so good i showed to that to one of my friends who is a PETA guy and he thought it was mean.


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

hca1290 said:


> that was so good i showed to that to one of my friends who is a PETA guy and he thought it was mean.


Gee, he thought it was mean? I thought it was FREAKING HILARIOUS. Wish we could do that to all those whackos.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

bowtech_babe said:


> OH I HAD TO SEE THAT 3 TIMES
> 
> That drama queen :drama: can scream better than I can!
> 
> ...



I think queen would have been sufficient a description


----------



## KidKy24 (Jul 12, 2005)

just goes to prove u don't HAVE to be a phag to join peta - but it certainly helps


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

He's a manly man, alright.


----------



## Andrewwilson19 (Nov 18, 2005)

I got one word that fits that guy perfectly and that words is....*QUEER*


----------



## ultramax (Feb 6, 2005)

TY for posting that. That just made my night.


----------



## MrTwigg (Dec 3, 2005)

*Rofl !*

Oh man I split my sides laughing ! Perfect set-up !


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

LMAO I had to watch that a few times I was laughing too much.


----------



## deer_hunt'n (Mar 10, 2005)

Thank You for making my day!!!


TTT


Jared


----------

